# Leo gecko licking base of tail?



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

hi
my leopard gecko is almost 2 years old and she has'nt ate for 3-4 days, but she is still pooping as normal, ive seen her licking under the base of her tail recently is this something I should be worried about?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Does the vent area look irritated?


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

no looks fine, I just wanted to check for piece of mind.
do you think theres a problem?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

They will lick this area sometimes - that is normal. But if she (are you sure it is a she?) does this frequently and also continues to not eat much and loses weight then IMO it would be worth getting faecal checks for parasites done. Pinworm, which is quite common, especially can cause itching/irritation around this area - you will not usually see this externally. BTW - adult Leos will often go for several days without food. *As long as they don't lose weight* this is normal and nothing to worry about.


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Update*

She is still not eating, on 25th feb she weighed 70g last night i wieghed her again and she now weighs 67g, should i be worried yet?

also she is spending almost all her time in her humid hide on the hot side, where as usually she spent equal time in cool hide and hot hide(s)
tho my temps havnt changed.
cool side 22c upto 25c & hot side 29c upto 32c


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

bump plz help, if ive not got answer buy the morning il make new post


----------

